# 2.5 yrs Pure GSD female : Heat Cycle Issue



## hasaan (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a pure breed 2.5 years old German Shepherd Female . She has come onto her 4th heat cycle in Dec 2014. I have been trying to get her mated during her 3rd cycle ( at age 2 yrs ) also but was unsuccessful . What happens is that she start to bleed normally , but continues to bleed for more than 20 days . It starts off with bloody red , then goes midway between red & pink but does not stop during first 20 days . On her 3rd heat cycle , got her crossed twice on day 13 & 15 but she did not conceive. This time on her 4th heat cycle , I waited for the blood to stop ( which was on day 20 ). Got her mated on day 21 . She mated but then became aggressive and started to bleed for next 4 days also . WHY DOE THIS HAPPEN? . Prior to her 4th heat cycle , I took her to vet who physically examined her and gave her some antibiotic ( for potentially urinary tract infection) and some vitamins ( for some hormone imbalance solution ) but still did not really help . She was kept at Stud Dog place for 2 weeks ( in good environment ) but as I mentioned , her 4 th heat cycle and mating ritual and result is what I mentioned above . Kindly some one with knowledge help as she is my pet and I want her litter but without causing her any problem . Your solution will help me during her 5 th heat cycle as I don’t think that she will conceive during her current 4th cycle . Regards Hasaan ( [email protected])


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are a lot of good sites with information on how/when to breed. Reproduction in dogs - season, heat, oestrus, pregnancy tests | Vetwest Animal Hospitals

Hopefully you are one of these ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html and have all the health checks, OFA, puppy warranties and knowledge and experience involved. 

I know I'll never have it so won't ever breed....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Instead of breeding in this next heat cycle, why not have her harmone levels checked until you can determine when in the cycle she is fertile?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most bitches are in heat for 21 days and they bleed that entire time. Females will be receptive to the male anywhere from day 6 until day 20 and I have heard of females having even longer heats and not being ready until day 29. The ONLY way for you to know the optimum time for breeding will be to go to the vets, get blood drawn and have the blood sent to a lab to check for her progesterone levels. This needs to be done every other day until she ovulates (when the levels spike and go over 5 ng). Once she ovulates you have 2-4 days to breed her for best results. Some bitches will stand way before and after ovulation, some only for the few days right around ovulation. 

Right now you are wasting your time and breeding willy nilly with an obvious lack of understanding of how the canine heat cycle works. I would spend some time reading and also find a knowledgeable vet and/or breeder and get them to help. You need a lot more education about breeding before you breed.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Most bitches are in heat for 21 days and they bleed that entire time. Females will be receptive to the male anywhere from day 6 until day 20 and I have heard of females having even longer heats and not being ready until day 29. The ONLY way for you to know the optimum time for breeding will be to go to the vets, get blood drawn and have the blood sent to a lab to check for her progesterone levels. This needs to be done every other day until she ovulates (when the levels spike and go over 5 ng). Once she ovulates you have 2-4 days to breed her for best results. Some bitches will stand way before and after ovulation, some only for the few days right around ovulation.
> 
> Right now you are wasting your time and breeding willy nilly with an obvious lack of understanding of how the canine heat cycle works. I would spend some time reading and also find a knowledgeable vet and/or breeder and get them to help. You need a lot more education about breeding before you breed.


Great info. Thank you.
Both dogs are bred worthy(Hips/elbows/ titles/ect..)..I own the female,first breeding.She is currently at her males home.He is her original breeder that I bought her from.She's on her 14th day,and the male hasn't mounted her yet.She have been at the male home for 5 days.Is this normal? Should I leave her there for a longer period of time? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.I just wanted to add, that the male is a proven stud and have had at least 4 litters.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have a friend who said, that one of her bitches had to be bred prior to any blood from the heat. She would then have a normal heat cycle and produce a litter. Another bitch was bred on day 28, and conceived. Strange. 

Your best bet is to go to a reproductive specialist. The moment you think she is in heat, go and have them start progesterone testing. They will take a blood sample every other day, and they can tell you exactly when your bitch ovulates -- puppies are 63 days from ovulation day, not when the tie happens. Usually, you can tell when it is close depending on what the progesterone level is, and breed her just prior and just after she ovulates.

Good luck.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

selzer said:


> I have a friend who said, that one of her bitches had to be bred prior to any blood from the heat. She would then have a normal heat cycle and produce a litter. Another bitch was bred on day 28, and conceived. Strange.
> 
> Your best bet is to go to a reproductive specialist. The moment you think she is in heat, go and have them start progesterone testing. They will take a blood sample every other day, and they can tell you exactly when your bitch ovulates -- puppies are 63 days from ovulation day, not when the tie happens. Usually, you can tell when it is close depending on what the progesterone level is, and breed her just prior and just after she ovulates.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Selzer, appreciate your comments. I did offer to have her progesterone testing.Her breeder insisted that the male will know his business.As i'm not a breeder..and didn't want to over step my boundaries.Im just anxious and miss my girl.Maybe she think he's not good looking or something..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> Hi Selzer, appreciate your comments. I did offer to have her progesterone testing.Her breeder insisted that the male will know his business.As i'm not a breeder..and didn't want to over step my boundaries.Im just anxious and miss my girl.Maybe she think he's not good looking or something..


Uhm, you own a female who is being bred. That makes you a breeder. You need to make decisions for your girl. If you want puppies, then you can't wait until day six or day 13, you need to know when your bitch ovulates. Since you have had trouble with this, you need to do the progesterone testing to figure it out.

Or, you can hope the boy will know his business and wait and wonder, and maybe, through hit or miss you will get a litter. Just don't wait too long. Only two heat cycles a year, and once the bitch is five, a first-pregnancy becomes significantly more dangerous.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

get with a repro vet, do the progesterone testing, if you don't know the heat cycle peak after observing for so many heat cycles. IF I were the bitch owner, you bet I'd be investing in progesterone testing and not relying on the stud owner to decide....it is a team effort and you know your female much better than what the stud owner observes.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

selzer said:


> Uhm, you own a female who is being bred. That makes you a breeder. You need to make decisions for your girl. If you want puppies, then you can't wait until day six or day 13, you need to know when your bitch ovulates. Since you have had trouble with this, you need to do the progesterone testing to figure it out.
> 
> Or, you can hope the boy will know his business and wait and wonder, and maybe, through hit or miss you will get a litter. Just don't wait too long. Only two heat cycles a year, and once the bitch is five, a first-pregnancy becomes significantly more dangerous.


Noted. He's calling it off,unfortunately.Yes, I will start her progesterone testing next time around.Thanks a bunch!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> get with a repro vet, do the progesterone testing, if you don't know the heat cycle peak after observing for so many heat cycles. IF I were the bitch owner, you bet I'd be investing in progesterone testing and not relying on the stud owner to decide....it is a team effort and you know your female much better than what the stud owner observes.


Yes, I will go this route next time around. In fact, I spoke to a great repro vet here before she went with the male.I'm heartbroken that this breeding didn't happen.But,glad to see her in a couple of days.Thank you,Best Regards.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's young yet, and it won't hurt her to wait another six months to have a litter. Now you have a plan. That is good.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

selzer said:


> She's young yet, and it won't hurt her to wait another six months to have a litter. Now you have a plan. That is good.


Oh..Absolutely.Thank you, very much! Wife, kids was planning to re-decorate her dog room! Haven't even told them the bad news yet.


----------

